# Rookie Mardy Collins



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*So far this season Mardy Collins performance shows to be the Knicks BEST Combo-Guard.* 
This Offseason I am willing to bet that Collins will improve his all-around Combo-Guard skillz to a higher level. He will not be a High Scorer in this league however, he will be that player that knows how to grab the lead and hold onto the lead to get the WIN. Collins only weakness is not getting a chance at some decent playingtime with the same defense intensity teammates. 

*Mardy Collins Defense on the outside peremeter is outstanding which was something the Knicks needed badly this season (Collins & Balkman must have stole all of Jared Jefferies all around defender moves that he used on the Washington Wizards, cuz these two players defense just get better with playingtime). 
The Knicks Trio of Collins, Balkman, and Lee, add a defensive-hustle-intensity that should get the full attention of all the Knicks Coaching Staff this offseason to work with (these are TEAM-PLAYERS that could use a Team-Playing-Coach that teach the same-page-play could be used by all the Players).* 

Mardy Collins last two years of College and NBA Rookie season should remind Fans of one player? *"Billups", *as soon as Collins get familar with the NBA Competition he will create his own style of helping his team WIN.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I love watching collins play , and he was the correct pick for the knicks all along .

he is the perfect bookend guard for so many of the knicks shoot 1st guards , his is big enough to defend 2's and even some 3's while playing pg to the knicks many undersized 2's/shoot 1st 1's .

he plays defense , and he plays smart and he genuinely looks to keep every1 involved.

my only real problem with him is think he is an iffy bet to be a truly competent jumpshooter in the next few years.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh god, I'm just waiting for the bandwagon to come along. I think Isiah is a prophet. Mardy is our Godsend. Remember in the beginning when everyone was just waiting to hop on the "Renaldo Balkman and Mardy Collins are stupid draft picks" wagon? I'm pretty sure it's the opposite now. I've had high hopes on this kid since day one and thank god for injuries. Now everyone can see what he's capable of.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

He's great. I bet if anyone else picked him, no one would see this potential he has.


----------



## C-Rave (Nov 24, 2006)

He did learn under one of the greatest coaches of all time at Temple, John Cheney. One thing that strikes me is that he has a great basketball IQ. He knows what to do when he has a basketball in his hands. Collins is also a great defender and an average offensive player. With time he can be great.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

If Coach Isiah Thomas knew all the things that Mardy Collins provided for Temple, than he would've put more attention this season in the Knicks Guards and Backcourt rather than all his ENERGY and TIME into C-Eddy Curry. 

When the Marbury/Francis backcourt was not looking so well the Nate/Crawford Backcourt was doing great. When Francis went on his short vacation this season was the time to give Mardy Collins some playingtime (at least 12 MPG against NBA competition). 

The three-Guard unit Coach Isiah Thomas kept using early this season did not have any affect on any Knick oponent because there was no defense (or even any defensive pressure established plays) in any of the three guards Isiah kept using (we do know there was *No Mardy Collins *in any of the 3-Guard units Isiah was playing). 

Not once did we Knick-Fans see in this regular season against any NBA Knick oponents the three players *(David Lee and both Rookies Balkman & Collins)* that worked-out hard constantly throughout the offseason for Assistant Coach Mark Aquire together. 
The three-players *(David Lee and both Rookies Balkman & Collins)* did establish a close friendship in the DEFENSE-Department throughout the offseason together and it showed in the last couple of Summer League Games and throughout the Preseason Games. 

Coach Isiah Thomas showed us Knick-Fans alot of Flashes of *David Lee and Rookie Balkman* (together) in the 2006-7 regular season, which looked real good as a *Tandem* for the future Knicks however, Mardy Collins also had deserved some playingtime too, with those two players inwhich he had been playing and studing their talents the most as TEAMMATES on this Knick team. Especially when players were getting injured in the regular season. 
The three players *"PF-Lee, SF-Balkman, PG-Collins," *did strive the hardest in rebounding and DEFENSE, which could not have hurt this Knick Team in this 2006-7 regular season at all, especially when you add them with PG/SG-Marbury & C-Curry or PG/SG-Marbury & C/PF-Frye. 

*Thanks to Coach Isiah Thomas (Favorite) LUV for Jared Jefferies and 35 MPG-Eddy Curry...*


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Rookie Mardy Collins had a great game his first Start of the season for the Knicks vs Bucks. Collins played well as a backcourt tandem with Nate Robinson in the Knicks OT WIN over the Bucks (Collins got very close to having a tripple double in the Bucks game 19pts, 12rbs, 8ast, 5sts, 7to in 51 minutes of playingtime). 
It showed that Collins could play hard under pressure which is another asset to the Knicks Roster.* 

To have such a well playing Rookie-Player sitting on your bench all season long without getting any playingtime, not even a couple of minutes of garbage time because the veteran players can not hold onto a lead, or is always 5 or more points behind every 5 minutes left in the game in the 4th quarter this regular season is bad because they all bailed out at the ending of the season with injuries so that they can get another chance next season to probably do the same thing. While next season Collins sits on the bench and get spot minutes with this one or that one on court with him (never getting a chance to mesh with a steady unit). 

Crawford did well at the start of this season when he was on the court with Nate, Balkman, Lee, and Q.Rich. That 5-unit of players ran a hustle-defense that lead to alot of Knick points inwhich they outplayed the majority of their oponents making the 4-bench players more valuable than the Knicks starting-5-unit. 
Coach Isiah Thomas did not build on one of the best benches of players in the league, he tore the Knicks 4-bench players down and broke it apart to comondate his sorry Starting-5-Unit. 

Isiah Thomas showed to be the poorest coach in the NBA when he did not do anything about the poor performance he was getting every game from the Starting Tandem of Eddy Curry & Channing Frye. Channing Frye had to get injured and be out for two weeks for the Coach to finally put David Lee in the starting lineup to help the poor perfomance of Curry. 
Two Weeks of the starting tandem of Curry & Lee the Knicks Starting lineup with Crawford included was playing 500% B-Ball (Curry went on a consistent double-double, 9-straight games.). However, with Crawford & Lee taking out of the bench-players lineup and put in the Starting lineup the Knick bench-players started struggling. 
*That was the time (early in the first half of the season) when Coach Isiah should've used Rookie Mardy Collins and Nate Robinson as his second backcourt tandem off the bench alongside of Rookie Balkman as the Knicks main bench-Players, but he did'nt! he bench all three players from getting any playingtime because Jared Jefferies came off the injured list so Coach Isiah Started Jefferies for 30 MPG, and the Knicks went back to losing more games than they WON.* 
*This season the Knicks Head Coach Isiah Thomas was playing Knick players that did not CO-EXIST together on the court against NBA competition.* 
*1) Jared Jefferies did not Co-exist with any Knick-Player. 
2) Curry & Frye did not Co-exist together. 
3) Francis & Crawford did not Co-Exist together. 
4) If Coach Isiah Thomas was using a Play-Plan on offense or defense it was hard to see when the above players were on the court together.*


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Oh god, I'm just waiting for the bandwagon to come along. I think Isiah is a prophet. Mardy is our Godsend. Remember in the beginning when everyone was just waiting to hop on the "Renaldo Balkman and Mardy Collins are stupid draft picks" wagon? I'm pretty sure it's the opposite now. I've had high hopes on this kid since day one and thank god for injuries. Now everyone can see what he's capable of.


Gotham=the main guy who really loved Mardy before he even played a single minute for the Knicks.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*With all that Collins does well....*

Unless he improves on that 36% shooting (and that includes layups), he will be a bench guy. Love the rest of his game.


----------

